# Lgb 2090 D10



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I saw a used LGB 2090 D10 online other day. I wonder if someone can tell me if this is a good train and is it strong enough to pull 4 to 5 metal-wheeled cars.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not have this engine, but over the years I have discovered that 2 axle LGB engines are great pullers. It should easily pull 4 or 5 cars. Steep grades and tight curves will limit it's pulling ability.

Chuck


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Chuck,
I agree, 2-axle LGB trains are great. I have another 2-axle LGB that can run for almost a year now without any problem. But recently, I let the train pulls only one metal-wheeled car since I can hear the gears slipped at steep grades. To avoid the gear problem, I reversed the direction. It is ok now, but again the train can pull one car only.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that you have answered your own question. On your layout a 2 axle LGB engine is limited to one car, no matter what it might do on other layouts, 

It sounds to me as if you have stripped the teeth on the idler gears in the locomotive. This is a common problem with over loaded LGB Moguls. 

Call Train-Li and order the replacement gears.

Chuck


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Most 2 axle LGB engines do NOT have idler gears. The 20232 does have one (the 2-4-0 American engine).
All that is needed is the axle gear, but when replacing the wheel, you must be very careful for correct quartering or the new gears will strip and plastic side rods will break.

Tje LGB mogul is 3 axle and does have an idler gear.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Do you know where can I send a PIKO train for service? Basically, I attempted to change the gears and it turned out bad since I realized that it is not easy to open up a train. Since then, I think it may be worthwhile to send out for service. I contacted Train-Li, but they work with LGB only. Obviously, I will send my LGB trains there in the future for service, but I want to focus on the PIKO train first.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dan! The only LGB engines that have given me idler gear problems have been three axle ones. I just assumed that all LGB engines have idler gears. I have not had to ever go inside a two axle engine.

Chuck


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

How steep are your grades?

Later,

K


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I keep promising to measure the grade but never have had a chance to actually do it. If you look at this video, the grade is from 4:25-4:32. But, I already reversed the direction of the run, the the grade is not very bad now.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a couple of 2090s and a couple of the the 21900 auto couplers also (superb and sleepers) 

the 2090 is a nice engine, not as heavy as an older Stainz 

if you like lights, as do i, you might consider the green later version which as larger lamps and can more more easily lighted

the 2090 has dummy lights, front and rear 
and they can be lighted using smaller LEDs, and some judicious drilling of lead wire holes int he forward lamps and holes for the LEDS themselves in the cab back wall
and a bit of tinkering if you want the LED flush and with a lens

there are no idler gears, they are basically the same as a stainz motor block

I like mine, and I find the drive rods add interest


----------

